# 4-H gal from New Mexico



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,

My daughter, Kay, is 13 and shows her goats at our local county fair. Last year was the first year that she began showing her own goats (we had bought a doe for her to show the year before). 

We learn more and more about goats each day -- and as we do that, we have more and more questions. I finally decided to join this bb in order to post some of our questions.

Kim


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I get excited everytime I see another New Mexican! Where abouts??

:stars::welcome:


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

We live in the Heart of New Mexico -- in Torrance County. 

Off topic, but I have to tell you that your signature caught my eye. My older son had three strokes (very mild ones, thank you God) at the age of 7. 

Kim


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

kayshowgoats said:


> We live in the Heart of New Mexico -- in Torrance County.
> 
> Off topic, but I have to tell you that your signature caught my eye. My older son had three strokes (very mild ones, thank you God) at the age of 7.
> 
> Kim


WoW!! So glad he is ok? Did they figure out why? How old is he now?

We are about 20m outside of T or C in Caballo... My avatar is my front yard view, we've only been in NM for 3 months but LOVE it!!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

He is great! He is now 20, graduated from high school. Tried college, but a little slow to mature. Can't complain since he is so healthy. 

We have a view of the Sandias & the Manzanos to our west. We have lived here for 22 years ... hubbie was born & raised. I refer to myself as an "import". We love it too. In fact, my sister has recently followed me.

What type of goats do you have?


----------

